# Auto-immune encephalitis



## ninersfan30 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am a proud owner of a 7 yo chihuahua named Justice. My best friend and roommate, Samuel, also has a chihuahua named Chloe. Samuel has many health issues related to his kidney and immune system and is often ill. Chloe has been at his side for a year and a half of her short life from the time she was 4 months old. I am Sam's caretaker and have seen their bond from day one develop into a beautiful loving relationship. 
Yesterday, Chloe was diagnosed with encephalitis brought on by auto-immune disease. We were both shocked, but Sam is devastated. He clings to the hope the Chloe will survive this awful disease but I am fearful that the worst is yet to come. Her symptoms have all related to her balancing and a tilted head and do not seem to be cause her pain. She has not developed siezures or any other symptoms and steroids the vet initially prescribed seem to have eased her symptoms.
I just need to know, what can we expect as far as her chance if survival and beyond that her quality of life. My heart breaks not only for Chloe but for Samuel. Any experiences anyone else has had, good or bad, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How very sad,i have no idea about the condition but maybe somebody on here can help you


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

My Pomeranian, Sprite, has this condition. I can only speak as one person with one experience, but when traditional medicine couldn't help him, we addressed his issues using holistic and homeopathic remedies, and it really did wonders for him. Today, he can do nearly all the things a normal dog can do, save climbing some steps and jumping up onto couches.

If this condition came 'out of the blue', or shortly after Chloe had a routine vet visit and vaccination, order her something called Thuja. It's a homeopathic remedy for vaccine reactions, and you can find and order it online through most sites that sell homeopathic remedies. I used 1800homeopathy.com.

I would also get Chloe on the best food you can. Raw is ideal, but if that's not possible, consider ZiwiPeak or some of the 5-6 star kibbles at Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor. Good nutrition, and the removal of problematic ingredients, can do amazing things. Also consider adding a probiotic to Chloe's diet.

I also put Sprite on turmeric and boswalia (both anti-inflammatories) capsules, which I also ordered online from Discount Vitamins, Supplements, Health Foods and Sports Nutrition - Vitacost. If you can get some 10ppm colloidal silver, offering an oz of it to Chloe 2-3 times a day may also help.

Again, this was just my experience, and I can't promise you'll see the same results I did, but I really do think doing these things made a huge difference to Sprite. You can see a short (super sappy) video I made about him 



.


----------



## ninersfan30 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, that is great that your Sprite is doing so well. Chloe is responding well to her medication so I hope we have gotten over the worst of it. We have already changed her to an all natural high end dog food. We have tried to remove all the stress from her environment and she seems happy and more energetic. I am hopeful that by the time of her two week followup she will be her old self again. I will definately look into your advice regarding the holistic approach. It was one of many options I glanced over while doing some searching online. Maybe combining her current regiment with some holistic medicine would benefit her greatly. Thank you for sharing, I will keep everyone posted and upload photos of both Chloe and Justice when time permits.


----------

